# VRT's Running O2A w/ LSD - How Long Has Your Trans Lasted?



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

I'm on my third transmission (O2A w/ Peloquin) and I'm wondering who has had the best luck not breaking gears. I've been trying to justify the APTuning 1-4th gearset but at that price I can rebuild several transmissions. I'm not saying it's not worth the investment, it's just a lot of money. 

I know that torque spikes are the worst for any transmission and I try to be careful when I'm out cruising but this last time it was on dry pavement no bumps. I shifted into third and 2 seconds later bang, no more third. I've intensionally left the stock axles in hoping this would be the weakest link but so far I haven't broken one. I'd rather replace an axle than a transmission. I guess if you sheer off the teeth at least you can limp home, which I've had to do. 

My setup-
97' DE VR6
Kinetic Stage 2 
C2 42# fueling
C2 9:1 headspacer
Kinetic intercooler kit
USRT inline pump and harness
Competition Clutch 1680 Iron Man
O2A w/ Peloquin

What are your thoughts??


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

VOLKS-MAN said:


> I'm on my third transmission (O2A w/ Peloquin) and I'm wondering who has had the best luck not breaking gears. I've been trying to justify the APTuning 1-4th gearset but at that price I can rebuild several transmissions. I'm not saying it's not worth the investment, it's just a lot of money.
> 
> I know that torque spikes are the worst for any transmission and I try to be careful when I'm out cruising but this last time it was on dry pavement no bumps. I shifted into third and 2 seconds later bang, no more third. I've intensionally left the stock axles in hoping this would be the weakest link but so far I haven't broken one. I'd rather replace an axle than a transmission. I guess if you sheer off the teeth at least you can limp home, which I've had to do.
> 
> ...




i have busted 3rd on 3 boxs in 14 months :banghead:
now i have 6speed 02m and i do not have any problems :thumbup:


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

torque spikes are hard on the gears, go up in size on your hotside of the turbo to raise the rpm that it 
spools. less wheelspin is also an added bonus


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Last year i stripped 3rd gears on 2 different stock trans with 2 different quaifes...the last trans lasted me 4months, i shifted to 3rd and a second or 2 later it stripped. I am also on stock 12+yr old axles which seams to be unbreakable.. 

Now i have the apt gforce trans with a stock 5th and so far so good. Its only been a month since i installed it., we will see at Show n [email protected] if it holds (n hopefully my stock engine holds as well)  so i dont have to get towed back to CT 

setup is:
stock engine with 9:1 spacer, precision pt61 w/.69 T4.. Lugtonic PnP ecu, 630cc [email protected] bar... Car weighs 2960lbs with me... Engine will be coming out soon though for my new setup...


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

just out of curiousity what kind of flywheel are you running and the atp gearset is awsome i would go with that if your having that much trouble with gears.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I am using stock flywheel with clutchnet x2red pp w/6puck... Yes the apt gears are pretty cool


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Did you get the new gears from APTuning that are straight cut? They're micro polished right?

More info on the gears plz

How's the noise level?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

turbodub runs them on his 16vt....hes in the 9's


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I see most people usually strip out third gear; anyone else ever grenaded the whole tranny? This happened to me the first time out at the track last sept. Whole thing busted wide open upon launch  

I believe the lower pinion spread out under the stress, causing the failure. I have since replaced it with a refurbished 02J from APT with their lower pinion girdle, so hopefully it won't happen again, but I'm very reluctant to take it back to the track......should I be?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes my gears are the new version with straightcut 3rd n 4th gears w/REM polish... I got the entire trans from zwogti and it has been rebuilt by apt before hlit was sold to me.. It also has the pinion girdle, a peloquin and a stock 5th gear...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Not an expert in drag racing but kevin told me to pre load the axles/trans at the line... Use the ebrake to put load on the engine and let the clutch out a little... Basically putting the trans in ready position.. So far havent broken anything during the launch at the track... Its the rolling highway races where i break trannies lol


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Preloading is a must at the track. PJS860ct I am going to probably bring a dolly with me so if anything does happen I could help you out as long as my car is fine.
My friend sheared 3rd on the highway too years ago. I really think you have to be careful on the streets and highway because one little dip in the road at full throttle and boom.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yea with ur power level u really need to be careful.. But its hard to see and let off in time during the heat of the moment... Thanks for the offer! I just hope we dont hav to use it


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> Not an expert in drag racing but kevin told me to pre load the axles/trans at the line... Use the ebrake to put load on the engine and let the clutch out a little... Basically putting the trans in ready position.. So far havent broken anything during the launch at the track... Its the rolling highway races where i break trannies lol



Id like to see this in action. Not doubting that it works, but I would be concerned about heating the clutch up, or having it engage accidentally all the way.

That being said Im only at about ~210whp (guess) with a stock 020. Im not launching it, and I really dont get on it till 3rd gear.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Id like to see this in action. Not doubting that it works, but I would be concerned about heating the clutch up, or having it engage accidentally all the way.


it takes a little bit of practice, but once you get it figured out, its easy. drag guys have been doing this for over a decade. car launches way harder this way, and you'll break way less CV/Axles.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

In 2007 my 02A blew to pieces in third gear, because the bolts on the Peloquin diff broke right off, and was wondering around in the tranny. I almost threw my head in the front window ! So its dangerous. The only part that was used again, was the LSD diff it self.
Went with SQS 02A setup and sync ring in third gear blew.
Sick and tired off all 02A problems, I found a r32 02M box, fitted a fwd Peloquin in it.
No issues up to 27 psi.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^^
How do you like your fx850?


----------



## Odakrem (Jan 10, 2008)

I have an O2A with a EuroSpec 6th gear addon, and a Peloquin LSD. I'm wondering how the trans will hold up. I'm about 80% done with my Kinetics Stage 3 build.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Seeing as the 02A has it's issues, who has had the best luck with an 02M conversion? I've read (way too many to count) post talking about the reliability of the 02M and I'm starting to change my direction for my trnasmission choice. 

At the end of the day is it cheaper and more reliable to go with the 02M or just pony up the cash for the APTuning gearset?

I'm currently running 23psi on my VRT and would like more insight from those in the same boat as I am. I understand that everything has its limitations but would rather invest my money into the best availble option.


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

i read on vortex case flex was the problem with 02a with high hp motors how true this is i do not no


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

if you go 02m conversion for a mk3 golf driveshafts you want are 6Q0 407 272 CL long shaft found on a fabia vrs or seat ibiza etc and the short shaft part number 1j0 407 271gc from mk4 golf you can pick these up cheap :thumbup: 

my dual mass fly wheel i welded solid works a treat :thumbup:

02m not an easy conversion to do. some research is needed but its worth it in the end . i feel more at ease now when i put the foot down the 02a was like a ticking time bomb:thumbdown:


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Thanks for the part numbers but where can they be sourced in the US?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I must be lucky.

Stock O2A with peloquin. Drag raced for 4 years now FI with no trans issues other than not wanting to go into 3 rd gear at times. Only been at ~400wtq/400whp for a year now. Around 3k miles and ~60passes at the track and no issues.

Things that help IMO.

1) I run 15psi on the street max so ~350wtq. That 50 less ft-lbs might be enough to save it.

2) T4 .69 hotside w Ptrim. Seems like the T3 stage 3 wheel guys shred gears.

3) Slicks are like big soft pillows giving that cushion when I'm likely over 400wtq.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

magner said:


> if you go 02m conversion for a mk3 golf driveshafts you want are 6Q0 407 272 CL long shaft found on a fabia vrs or seat ibiza etc and the short shaft part number 1j0 407 271gc from mk4 golf you can pick these up cheap :thumbup:
> 
> my dual mass fly wheel i welded solid works a treat :thumbup:
> 
> 02m not an easy conversion to do. some research is needed but its worth it in the end . i feel more at ease now when i put the foot down the 02a was like a ticking time bomb:thumbdown:


I would like to know a source on these parts as well. Maybe Issam can help us here



slcturbo said:


> I must be lucky.
> 
> Stock O2A with peloquin. Drag raced for 4 years now FI with no trans issues other than not wanting to go into 3 rd gear at times. Only been at ~400wtq/400whp for a year now. Around 3k miles and ~60passes at the track and no issues.
> 
> ...



Im assuming the track you run at also is smooth. I know of one 02a that took a **** from 8psi on a road with very mild imperfections. I do agree the t4 hotside helps, 50trim with a .63 hits VERY hard.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Im assuming the track you run at also is smooth. I know of one 02a that took a **** from 8psi on a road with very mild imperfections. I do agree the t4 hotside helps, 50trim with a .63 hits VERY hard.


Yeah I never noticed any imperfections on the track itself. Any imperfection or wheel hop is gonna kill you. Avoid it like the plague.

I know squat about turbos, but my thought process is just enough coldside to get the job done, biggest hotside and wheel you can tolerate . Think about it, bigger wheel on hotside spooling more linear/later and turning a smaller wheel on compressor side. Opposite would be a big coldside wheel that flows a ton of air being turned like an on/off switch by a tiny hotside.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> ^^^
> How do you like your fx850?


So far, so good. Pedal feel is much better than I expected. All the sounds and rattle the Clutcnet gave, this is very quite. 

02M is not a hard conversion to do at all. Its plugn play with OEM parts. 
Exept Peloquin and a stronger clutch than stock.

02A casing was designed in 1986 or 1987 for around max 250NM. It flexes and are nothing to rely on.

02M is smooth, solid and heavy as f***. Its a nightmare to fit it in a MK3, but its doable.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

I've been looking into the 02M swap and I see that dutchdub.com isn't working. Can anyone tell me if the trans mount they sell is available anywhere else?

Who else here is using stock axles with their 02M conversion?


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

VOLKS-MAN said:


> I've been looking into the 02M swap and I see that dutchdub.com isn't working. Can anyone tell me if the trans mount they sell is available anywhere else?
> 
> Who else here is using stock axles with their 02M conversion?




i made my own but u can buy here 

http://www.c2motorsports.co.uk/prod_02m_rear_engine_mount.asp

if you are converting a 4wd box to 2wd you may need one of these 

http://www.c2motorsports.co.uk/prod_02m_2wd_conversion_plate.asp


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm going the 02M route, not even going to bother with the 02A.

Get your mounts from sdezego @ http://www.generalprinciple.com/sd/shawnweb.nsf/02mmounts?openpage


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

O2m's are strong but.......
the gearing is less than ideal for a vrt, at least the us market ones.
I have one in my bone stock mk4 vr6, 
just something to think about before you take the plunge


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

radoman57 said:


> O2m's are strong but.......
> the gearing is less than ideal for a vrt, at least the us market ones.
> I have one in my bone stock mk4 vr6,
> just something to think about before you take the plunge


You make a really good point, not to mention the "weak" 1-2 shift fork.

However it is something that i think i could live with vs. having to change transmissions every month :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I pulled my 4th gear on januari 1st.
Second 02A i wrecked, but first one was the diff blowing up.

I'm going to try an 02S 6-speed Touran diesel swap, i think the extra bearings might prevent the axles from spreading.

Would have gone 02M if i hadn't just bought a new spec clutch, peloquin lsd and a flywheel


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

crzygreek said:


> You make a really good point, not to mention the "weak" 1-2 shift fork.
> 
> However it is something that i think i could live with vs. having to change transmissions every month :thumbup:


O2A is certainly not built for big power, but not everyone has issues. Power, powerband, driving etc.

I think it's at least worth giving the O2A a shot. I mean the cost/time involved w an O2M swap is large. Why not see if the O2A fails first. That's what I did and 3yrs later it's still fine at 300-400wtq.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Ive broken 3 gears within a year. First time it was 3rd gear doin a highway pull, shattered the gear.
Next 2nd gear getting into boost on a smooth pavement, stripped the gear/mainshaft right off.
Recently cruising in 5th gear around 5000rpm, started hitting boost 25psi or so, again stripped the gear right off. All this happened around 400-460whp. Im done with 02A's, they may work for 4 cyl's, or up to 400whp on VRT's, but anything over that they're gonna blow sooner or later. Im starting to collect parts for my 02M swap. As for the weak shift work, its not that big of a deal, just drill out the rivets and install a bolt/nut tack it and you're good to go.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

marat_g60 said:


> Ive broken 3 gears within a year. First time it was 3rd gear doin a highway pull, shattered the gear.
> Next 2nd gear getting into boost on a smooth pavement, stripped the gear/mainshaft right off.
> Recently cruising in 5th gear around 5000rpm, started hitting boost 25psi or so, again stripped the gear right off. All this happened around 400-460whp. Im done with 02A's, they may work for 4 cyl's, or up to 400whp on VRT's, but anything over that they're gonna blow sooner or later. Im starting to collect parts for my 02M swap. As for the weak shift work, its not that big of a deal, just drill out the rivets and install a bolt/nut tack it and you're good to go.


Just curious. What was the boost level of all 3 gear incidents? You mentioned the most recent as being 25psi. What boost did you strip 2nd and 3rd at?

Good info:thumbup: Starting to think stopping at 20psi was the right move for me. No time or $$ for blown trannies.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

anyone running an o2s ?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

i stripped 3rd at 13psi in 3 months, then went to redline shockproof, and was fine at 20psi for almost two years.

i dont believe its the ultimate solution, but it seems to help.

i'd be curious as to see how much longer the gears lasted by adding a pinion cuff.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

optiks said:


> anyone running an o2s ?


I will be in a couple of weeks


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Well 2nd & 3rd gear broke at 20psi on a 60-1, 5th around 25-26psi with a SC6176 .81 hotside.
I have a VWMS 02a 6spd kit that has much stronger gears, but who knows how long those will hold up, apparently all parts are discontinued so Id ****ed. Another option is aptuning gearset besides an 02M swap, Im still considering it. So yea 450wtq on a VRT you'll be stripping gears left and right.

I picked up some shockproof heavy duty stuff, but after reading TBT's experience, Im thinking going with the lightweight stuff, I havnt used the hevy duty yet. I guess gear fluids could help but as you said how much longer will they hold up.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Cruising in 5th at 5k rpm:laugh:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

marat_g60 said:


> I picked up some shockproof heavy duty stuff, but after reading TBT's experience, Im thinking going with the lightweight stuff, I havnt used the hevy duty yet. I guess gear fluids could help but as you said how much longer will they hold up.


i'm running half light, and half medium at this point. it definitely shifts better on cold mornings than the heavyduty did.

feel free to send that 6 speed setup my way


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

marat_g60 said:


> Well 2nd & 3rd gear broke at 20psi on a 60-1, 5th around 25-26psi with a SC6176 .81 hotside.
> I have a VWMS 02a 6spd kit that has much stronger gears, but who knows how long those will hold up, apparently all parts are discontinued so Id ****ed. Another option is aptuning gearset besides an 02M swap, Im still considering it. So yea 450wtq on a VRT you'll be stripping gears left and right.
> 
> I picked up some shockproof heavy duty stuff, but after reading TBT's experience, Im thinking going with the lightweight stuff, I havnt used the hevy duty yet. I guess gear fluids could help but as you said how much longer will they hold up.


I was checking out that gearset as well, but $2500 for 1-4 was it? Pretty steep. For that $$ they better never break. Also, isn't the case a weakpoint? That isn't addressed with a gearset.

I can't image a fluid is going to help much, but worth a shot.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

My car I have done 40k or so with no problems 12psi.

Customers car ate 3rd in 1500 miles. Replaced and did 5k when a WOT run caused a ARP to shear and go thru the case. #2 transmission got a .658 TDI 5th, 3.94 R&P with a AWIC to reduce the torque(-70wtq). Last time I checked I think he has 12k or something on it.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Guess I'll try 50/50 mix when I start working on my car again.
Im willing to sell the gearset alone if you're serious, we can work something out
Id love to use this stuff, and I might have to for now, but I just dont know what kind of a beating they can take.

$2500 is steep, but compared to an 02M swap, it might be worth a shot. Id be worth the $ if at least the gears held up to 550-650wtq, at least you'd know they're stronger than stock. The case is a weak point but I think that becomes an issue past at higher hp #'s. If you can make your powerband from 5-8K rpm, you should make much more whp than wtq, which can help the case from flexing. But if you have a powerband from 3500-6500rpm, on high hp applications, it'll make insane amounts of torque and blow that **** into a million pieces. It works fine as long as you keep it ~400wtq. As for fluids, I think they can help slightly, gotta try it out to find out right?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

DeckManDubs said:


> My car I have done 40k or so with no problems 12psi.
> 
> Customers car ate 3rd in 1500 miles. Replaced and did 5k when a WOT run caused a ARP to shear and go thru the case. #2 transmission got a .658 TDI 5th, 3.94 R&P with a AWIC to reduce the torque(-70wtq). Last time I checked I think he has 12k or something on it.


Guess Im lucky that hasnt happened to me, its much more rare than stripping gears


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

marat_g60 said:


> Guess Im lucky that hasnt happened to me, its much more rare than stripping gears


That's cause your car is slow. We gotta line it up with my mk3 :laugh:


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow, lots of food for thought.... 
I'm just building my corrado vr6 turbo... 

I don't plan to go more than 15psi though(if tracked or spanking rice), should I be worried like you guys??

I'm put in a precision t3/t4e .63 hot side. I know I know, it'll spool fast. Future plan is a electronic boost controller to limit boost to 5psi until 4500rpm. I want this car to spool soon so it's more fun to drive in city when not racing.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

sp_golf said:


> That's cause your car is slow. We gotta line it up with my mk3 :laugh:


I'll race that beast in reverse


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> My car I have done 40k or so with no problems 12psi.


Isn't your car supercharged? Not rippin on ya, but they don't make any torque. Very easy on the trans.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> Isn't your car supercharged? Not rippin on ya, but they don't make any torque. Very easy on the trans.


Yes Steve, it is supercharged. But I have done plenty of 400whp VRT's that all tend to do the same thing. Too large of a torque spike causes the case to flex due to the non-linear power increase and thus there ends slightly un-meshing the gears causing them to semi-point load. Then you kiss them good by. 

Real solution would be to cast new cases with a thicker wall and try to get some of the porosity out of the casting. But the engineering behind this would be so steep that the general public on the forums would not pay for them. Perhaps 5 or 10 might, but I know it would be out of most peoples budgets.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

If you guys need any 02a parts lmk, DSS stage 3 shafts with hubs, clutch kit, and of course a 6spd gearbox, all listed in the classifieds. 02M it is!:laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

marat_g60 said:


> DSS stage 3 shafts with hubs, clutch kit, all listed in the classifieds.


Link?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...S-Gemini-6Speed-Quaife-Diff-DSS-Stage-3-axles

Ill pull them out and snap pics once I have a serious buyer


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

marat_g60 said:


> I'll race that beast in reverse


Let's do it.. 1/4 mile though


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

in that case I'll bring out the 2.0 TDI


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Outside of USA, there is a place called Europe 
In Europe there is a company calles SQS, and they sell very good gearsets.
Why does most US guys always talk about AP Tuning when it comes to gearsets?
Why not take a look over the ocean, and see what's up. It might help you guys.
SQS said, that its ALWAYS a issue on 02A's when it comes to case flexing. 
And when that happens, it doesnt matter what gear kit you have.
Ive seen some people being happy with the 02A Quaife 6 speed setup.
But its still 02A, and the chance of failure will be there.

All the on/off fitting work with 02A, 228mm clutch issues, caseflexing, gearsets that fails......
I was so tired off it. But you can always spend your money on the 02A/J. But it will not be consistent and something to rely on. And yes, you will be taking the tranny on/off all the time.

02J gearsets is abit better than the 02A. It might be a cheap upgrade.

Seen pics off Peloquin diffs that has failed. But the reason the "early" bolts that creates mayhem.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Outside of USA, there is a place called Europe
> In Europe there is a company calles SQS, and they sell very good gearsets.
> Why does most US guys always talk about AP Tuning when it comes to gearsets?
> Why not take a look over the ocean, and see what's up. It might help you guys.
> ...



How is the 02M treating you btw? Broken any shift forks yet?:laugh: 
I'll be doing this swap within the next couple of weeks, just need a few more parts.
Did you use the Polo shifter box or just modified a golf/jetta one?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> Good info:thumbup: Starting to think stopping at 20psi was the right move for me. No time or $$ for blown trannies.


O2a above 20 psi is not "reliable" in my opinion. I run a 02j and 02m, don't have any problems there. 02a's were a headache.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Outside of USA, there is a place called Europe
> In Europe there is a company calles SQS, and they sell very good gearsets.
> Why does most US guys always talk about AP Tuning when it comes to gearsets?
> Why not take a look over the ocean, and see what's up. It might help you guys.
> ...


Both Quaifes and SQS have been known to break. APTuning gearsets are way cheaper, newly designed 3rd and 4th gear straight cut, offer better customer service from what I've seen, and have developed other solutions to keep the 02A in tact. For instance their cuff and girdle. That's why they would be my only option as of right now and I've been contemplating this for a while. And I will not bother with an O2M.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

I ruined 3rd gear in my first trans at 300whp/300tq but only because my clutch fork was slightly bent so gear engagement was poor. After rebuilding and going with Shockproof heavyweight fluid and Flipside Customs clutch fork, its held up great over a year at 416whp/388tq whp daily.

I do have an 02m that I will end up installing down the road if this one goes.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

marat_g60 said:


> How is the 02M treating you btw? Broken any shift forks yet?:laugh:
> I'll be doing this swap within the next couple of weeks, just need a few more parts.
> Did you use the Polo shifter box or just modified a golf/jetta one?


02M is working fine.
I use the R32 shifter box. Bolt on. Tight, but its ok.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

MiamiVr6T said:


> Both Quaifes and SQS have been known to break. APTuning gearsets are way cheaper, newly designed 3rd and 4th gear straight cut, offer better customer service from what I've seen, and have developed other solutions to keep the 02A in tact. For instance their cuff and girdle. That's why they would be my only option as of right now and I've been contemplating this for a while. And I will not bother with an O2M.


When I used SQS, I loved the personal service I got. 
But I see your point.


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

im a 415whp nd mines holding up good with the sotkc gears and pelaquin good luck


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

has anyone used the auto extreme piece that bolts inside the bell housing? is supposed to prevent case flex causing the third gear stripping problem. http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_146&products_id=1049


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

finally opened the first trans I ever stripped 3rd gear in and it looks like this... 
















:laugh::banghead:opcorn:
I am pretty sure that the 2nd trans I stripped 3rd in is in the same condition (still havent opened it):screwy::banghead::laugh:



and the trans that I am using now ... 








:thumbup::beer::heart:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> I would like to know a source on these parts as well. Maybe Issam can help us here.


Send over an email and I will do my best to help. Sold a few 02M conversion parts for people and all the components were sourced stateside.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> has anyone used the auto extreme piece that bolts inside the bell housing? is supposed to prevent case flex causing the third gear stripping problem. http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_146&products_id=1049


$149 is a lot cheaper than a gear set... hard to say if it would work though.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

what about cryo treating? i know south bend clutch here in indiana offers cryo services, but i have no idea how much it would be. seems like it would help with the flexing case and i know it does wonders for gear sets. just a thought... lots of good info here though :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

wabbitGTl said:


> what about cryo treating? i know south bend clutch here in indiana offers cryo services, but i have no idea how much it would be. seems like it would help with the flexing case and i know it does wonders for gear sets. just a thought... lots of good info here though :thumbup::beer:


what i've been told is that it'll help, but really only works well if done on a brand new gear or casing. once a casing or gear has been used, its not as effective (since cracks or stretching will already have started).

i'm curious as to how stock gears with a pinion cuff will hold up. that may be the cheapest bang for the buck.

:beer:


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I have to think 02a failures are not just flex and point loading.
I'll bet the numbers you guys are putting the stock gears through is more than the stock tooth profile can handle even at full mesh. Fewer, fatter, straight-cut teeth plus all the stiffening you can do sounds like the right plan. I will probably do the gears when I get my HP up. I don't want 6 speeds or the weight of the 02M if there is any way to avoid it. Hoping you guys give the uprated 02a a shot so we can all see.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

TBT-Syncro said:


> what i've been told is that it'll help, but really only works well if done on a brand new gear or casing. once a casing or gear has been used, its not as effective (since cracks or stretching will already have started).
> 
> i'm curious as to how stock gears with a pinion cuff will hold up. that may be the cheapest bang for the buck.
> 
> :beer:


Just wondering what exactly does the pinion cuff do and what it does prevent? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Stiffens the housing surrounding the bearing race for the pinion shaft near where it contacts the ring. It spreads the separating force over a larger, stronger area. The less separating, the more area of the gear teeth that are used and thus less likely to chip.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

98rzvr6 said:


> Just wondering what exactly does the pinion cuff do and what it does prevent? Thanks for the help guys


keeps the two shafts the correct distance apart from each other. with big torque loads, the casing flexes, and the two shafts get further apart, allowing the gears to overlap in a thinner part of the gear.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Ahh Ok thanks alot guys i appreciate, i knew it was cause of the casing flexing but not really why else. Im thinking of doing it with a 02a quaife 6 speed gear set, Im sure it could so i might maybe have to do it


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

crzygreek said:


> I'm going the 02M route, not even going to bother with the 02A.
> 
> Get your mounts from sdezego @ http://www.generalprinciple.com/sd/shawnweb.nsf/02mmounts?openpage



Shawn's mounts are on point. :thumbup: Some heavy duty stuff he makes. I just put both his front and rear mts. in my car with the 02m setup.

Only bad thing about the 02m in a Corrado (might be the same for mk3's) is you pretty much have to pull the motor to do a clutch job. Cannot easily get the trans in/out with the motor installed. Its too damn big and its not worth the headache wrestling with the thing. 

As for my last trans, I used an 02a case with code EWW 02j gearstack and Peloquin diff. 26psi and it held together fine, I was really careful about the road though, always watching for imperfections.
It did start whining after a year so (ring gear was pretty worn). I had my trans guy rebuild it with a new r/p etc.. Sold it then bought the 02m..I always felt like I was on borrowed time running the 02a.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I bought the 02M for my car but decided against it due to the gear ratios on mk2 tire size... 6th gear would rev higher than a Corrado 5th.


----------

